# Animal Crossing on Wii U?



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 16, 2015)

Is there a new animal crossing coming out after the new leaf?
maybe on Wii U?


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 16, 2015)

?? ?
???
who kniws?


----------



## Piggles (Feb 16, 2015)

I really hope so...


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 16, 2015)

Even though Nintendo hasn't dropped any news or hints, I would say yes.

And it would follow the AC pattern: the series seems to alternate. First game was GC, then DS, Wii, 3DS...so having the next one for Wii U just makes sense.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 16, 2015)

If it comes out on Wii U, I'm gonna run to gamestop buy the game and throw my money at them and run home.


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't know, but that would be really cool and awesome.


----------



## Locket (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, it still is in the really early development stage. We don't know any further.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 17, 2015)

Flutterlove said:


> Even though Nintendo hasn't dropped any news or hints, I would say yes.
> 
> And it would follow the AC pattern: the series seems to alternate. First game was GC, then DS, Wii, 3DS...so having the next one for Wii U just makes sense.



i didn't buy Wii U yet because there's no AC out for it....i will buy Wii U after they released the new AC
same thing with New Leaf, i didn't buy 3ds XL until they released New Leaf on 06/09/2013.

i can't wait for the new animal crossing....maybe they will allow us to plot the house of any new villager moving in...that will be super awesome...so new villager won't ruin any paths we make lol...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yuelia said:


> If it comes out on Wii U, I'm gonna run to gamestop buy the game and throw my money at them and run home.



lmao....so i'm assuming you already bought Wii U?  how do you like it?  is the console heavier than the 3ds xl?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flutterlove said:


> Even though Nintendo hasn't dropped any news or hints, I would say yes.
> 
> And it would follow the AC pattern: the series seems to alternate. First game was GC, then DS, Wii, 3DS...so having the next one for Wii U just makes sense.



are they coming up with new console after Wii U?  they seem to be making new console obsolete when they release new ones like the Wii U....i still haven't finish my City Folk at all....lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> Well, it still is in the really early development stage. We don't know any further.



i wish that nintendo will create a site where we can suggest on what to add / remove on the new animal crossing...that will be really awesome...i got tons of ideas on what i want...like...instead of coming from a train visiting friends...i want to be coming from ..say from the beach...boat lol....or maybe swim to friends town ....or dropping from the sky from an airplane..sky diving...lmao...i know crazy ideas...AND I WANT THE CREDIT CARD TO COME BACK...like on City Folk....buying stuff from Gracie with full of bells in your pocket is no fun....and not enough....her stuff are so expensive


----------



## Bowie (Feb 17, 2015)

Considering the fact there is no way in the world I'm getting another Nintendo console straight after getting the Wii U, I really do hope so.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 17, 2015)

we might hear a word or two after the MK8 DLC gets released next month, then again we might not....


----------



## SweetT (Feb 17, 2015)

I have the wii and never saw an animal crossing for the wii unit but maybe I just never noticed.  But I do have a wii u and I can see some issues if this comes to wii u that would need to be addressed etc. I mean theres a reason the DS's are popular they are hand helds that travel well with you.  WII U ...Not so much.  Also I dont see families buying multiple WII U's as they would buy multiples of the nintendo ds's.  This creates issues in my opinion.  Only one person at a time playing animal crossing or what ever game...others having to wait their turns etc when everyone has their own ds's then there is no waiting.  Thats just one issue

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> we might hear a word or two after the MK8 DLC gets released next month, then again we might not....



That comes out in May unless theyve moved the date up.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 17, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Considering the fact there is no way in the world I'm getting another Nintendo console straight after getting the Wii U, I really do hope so.



i haven't bought Wii U yet, i want to wait until they announced that they will release animal crossing for Wii U...


----------



## Bowie (Feb 17, 2015)

Luna Moonbug said:


> i haven't bought Wii U yet, i want to wait until they announced that they will release animal crossing for Wii U...



I think getting the Wii U is worth it with or without Animal Crossing. There are a lot of good games for it.


----------



## pippy1994 (Feb 19, 2015)

There will definitely be another Animal Crossing considering how successful New Leaf was.
Still unclear if it will be on the Wii U though. I'm predicting that we will be hearing news about it in a few months.




SweetT said:


> I have the wii and never saw an animal crossing for the wii unit but maybe I just never noticed.  But I do have a wii u and I can see some issues if this comes to wii u that would need to be addressed etc. I mean theres a reason the DS's are popular they are hand helds that travel well with you.  WII U ...Not so much.  Also I dont see families buying multiple WII U's as they would buy multiples of the nintendo ds's.  This creates issues in my opinion.  Only one person at a time playing animal crossing or what ever game...others having to wait their turns etc when everyone has their own ds's then there is no waiting.  Thats just one issue


There is an Animal Crossing game for the Wii. Personally it was my least favourite.


----------



## matt (Feb 19, 2015)

I doubt a new ac will come out any time soon. There has been a lot of rumours around and it is likely there will be another ac out just not soon.
It has been less than 2 years since acnl launch and the heat hasn't cooled for this game yet. I would expect to see a Wii u hardware upgrade before a new AC.


----------



## kappnfangirl (Feb 19, 2015)

There have been hints dropped by Nintendo, in addition the AC Plaza for Wii U indicates they have the character design models done  so I do believe there will be a new Animal crossing game to drop on the Wii U. I sincerely hope it is sometime next year!


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Feb 19, 2015)

I hope they do! It could be called animal crossing back to the city in EU and animal crossing more city folk for na


----------



## RhinoK (Feb 19, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> ?? ?
> ???
> who kniws?



me


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 19, 2015)

matt said:


> I doubt a new ac will come out any time soon. There has been a lot of rumours around and it is likely there will be another ac out just not soon.
> It has been less than 2 years since acnl launch and the heat hasn't cooled for this game yet. I would expect to see a Wii u hardware upgrade before a new AC.



that's what i'm thinking as well..that's why i haven't bought the wii U yet...i want them to release the game first

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> I think getting the Wii U is worth it with or without Animal Crossing. There are a lot of good games for it.



yes..i saw that but i only have time to play animal crossing lol...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cherry-Blossoms said:


> I hope they do! It could be called animal crossing back to the city in EU and animal crossing more city folk for na



yes.....city folk was fun....i want the creditcard back lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



kappnfangirl said:


> There have been hints dropped by Nintendo, in addition the AC Plaza for Wii U indicates they have the character design models done  so I do believe there will be a new Animal crossing game to drop on the Wii U. I sincerely hope it is sometime next year!



i really wish the new animal crossing..they will give us the option to where villager can plot their house...and we make the map ourselves....wouldn't that be awesome lol


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 19, 2015)

OF COURSE! The Wii U has an AC DLC for MaK8.


----------



## Marisska (Feb 20, 2015)

kappnfangirl said:


> There have been hints dropped by Nintendo, in addition the AC Plaza for Wii U indicates they have the character design models done  so I do believe there will be a new Animal crossing game to drop on the Wii U. I sincerely hope it is sometime next year!



ooh, the villagers in the wii u look good so far! Is the AC plaza some sort of game for the wii u ? I had never heard of it :O


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 20, 2015)

Marisska said:


> ooh, the villagers in the wii u look good so far! Is the AC plaza some sort of game for the wii u ? I had never heard of it :O



i believe it was just a plaza where people can hang out....but i believe nintendo discontinued that site...


----------



## roseflower (Feb 20, 2015)

Luna Moonbug said:


> i believe it was just a plaza where people can hang out....but i believe nintendo discontinued that site...



Yes you can`t download the AC plaza anymore, it stopped at the end of Decembre, but if you have it you can still visit it. I saw a few videos on youtube and all the villagers are looking amazing.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 20, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Yes you can`t download the AC plaza anymore, it stopped at the end of Decembre, but if you have it you can still visit it. I saw a few videos on youtube and all the villagers are looking amazing.



i haven't bought wii U yet...i want nintendo to announce the release date of the new animal crossing before i buy a new console..lol...with my luck they will release the new animal crossing with a different console..lol


----------



## roseflower (Feb 21, 2015)

Luna Moonbug said:


> i haven't bought wii U yet...i want nintendo to announce the release date of the new animal crossing before i buy a new console..lol...with my luck they will release the new animal crossing with a different console..lol



I recommend to wait until it is clearly announced, it can take a long time from first announcement until release, see New Leaf. And maybe they release a bundle and special editions.


----------



## Lou (Feb 21, 2015)

Hello, I'm a bit of a console newbie but is the Wii U pad thingy portable? 

I like that the ACNL game on the DS is 'portable' you can play it in the bed, in the bus, in front of your desk, in the bathroom....ha!

We students in europe we don't really have a TV  (more of a laptop generation) :I I would never see myself sit in front of a TV to play a game (esp. not for animal crossing) 

but clearly i'm the unpopular opinion ^^;

if the pad thingy is portable it would be great  and i would definitvely consider buying the wii u


----------



## roseflower (Feb 21, 2015)

Lou said:


> Hello, I'm a bit of a console newbie but is the Wii U pad thingy portable?
> 
> I like that the ACNL game on the DS is 'portable' you can play it in the bed, in the bus, in front of your desk, in the bathroom....ha!
> 
> ...



The Wii U is not portable unfortunately, you need TV. I prefer portable too. But there is no announcement yet, maybe Nintendo decides to release it on portable. We don?t know c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> The Wii U is not portable unfortunately, you need TV. I prefer portable too. But there is no announcement yet, maybe Nintendo decides to release it on portable. We don?t know c:



Edit: The pad or controller is portable and has a little screen, but it`s different with each game.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 21, 2015)

roseflower said:


> The Wii U is not portable unfortunately, you need TV. I prefer portable too. But there is no announcement yet, maybe Nintendo decides to release it on portable. We don?t know c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



i am betting my grandma's undergarments  (jk)
they will be releasing a portable wii U then they will release the new animal crossing on that...lmao


----------



## roseflower (Feb 21, 2015)

If Nintendo would really do a console Animal Crossing again, then I think that a lot of players will still play New Leaf for a long time because of the portability and convenience. And of course the console is more expensive. So casual gamers won`t buy it only for one game.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 21, 2015)

roseflower said:


> If Nintendo would really do a console Animal Crossing again, then I think that a lot of players will still play New Leaf for a long time because of the portability and convenience. And of course the console is more expensive. So casual gamers won`t buy it only for one game.



yes i agree....but knowing nintendo...they will make a better console than the 3ds xl...then release more new games on that console...i wasn't done playing the City Folk (haven't even able to shoot down gulliver...  >.<
and they released New Leaf....i hope the next animal crossing is much better than the leaf...


----------



## jessbronco (Feb 21, 2015)

I'd prefer if they released it on 3DS only. With college and life... I can't afford a Wii u + a game. I can afford a new 3DS came, not a new console. I'm also more of a handled video game person. I love my xbox 360, but I've owned my 3DS xl for not even a year yet and I've played it way way more.


Oh does anyone have the New 3DS XL? If so what's it like. I'm curious.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 21, 2015)

jessbronco said:


> I'd prefer if they released it on 3DS only. With college and life... I can't afford a Wii u + a game. I can afford a new 3DS came, not a new console. I'm also more of a handled video game person. I love my xbox 360, but I've owned my 3DS xl for not even a year yet and I've played it way way more.
> 
> 
> Oh does anyone have the New 3DS XL? If so what's it like. I'm curious.



yes i agree....pretty expensive consoles...i saw the new 3ds xl....looks awesome..but i'm happy with my 3ds xl...doesn't seem too slow to me lol...they say its much faster...some new fancy stuff for taking pics...but nah...i'll stick to this one lol


----------



## Boccages (Feb 24, 2015)

Well you already have a 3DS game. It's New Leaf. Let the richer kids with HD TVs and home consoles have their Animal Crossing fun on the Wii U. If you are friendly enough, you might get to see your friends play it


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 24, 2015)

^but wouldn't the richer kids be able to afford a 3ds as well
or was that a joke? I'm guessing it was a joke

you know out of all the things when it comes to these games
the main thing I look forward to is seeing all the new villagers
they add to each game c: also here's hoping for 1 or 2 new species as well
like they did with new leaf 

also new special Npcs <3​


----------



## Manaberry (Feb 25, 2015)

It's been hinted that a new Animal Crossing will be revealed at E3 this year, so cross your fingers and hope thats true c:!


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Feb 25, 2015)

i will only get the wii u if a new version of animal crossing comes out of it, that is the only reason why i brought the 3ds XL XD


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 25, 2015)

jessbronco said:


> I'd prefer if they released it on 3DS only. With college and life... I can't afford a Wii u + a game. I can afford a new 3DS came, not a new console. I'm also more of a handled video game person. I love my xbox 360, but I've owned my 3DS xl for not even a year yet and I've played it way way more.
> 
> 
> Oh does anyone have the New 3DS XL? If so what's it like. I'm curious.



the new 3ds is 100x better than the old one. It looks a lot better, feels a lot better, the c-stick is amazing, the speed is very noticeable and when you play in 3D every game feels different compared to when its in 2d. 

I use the 3D a lot now, and it feels so natural and amazing

only downside to the new 3ds xl is that it doesnt have face plates

- - - Post Merge - - -



NouvelleOrange said:


> Well you already have a 3DS game. It's New Leaf. Let the richer kids with HD TVs and home consoles have their Animal Crossing fun on the Wii U. If you are friendly enough, you might get to see your friends play it



just because i have my own hd tv and wii u doesn't mean that I'm rich lol...

A wii U cost like ?250-300 pounds.. 
if I was rich then I'd be far too busy on my yacht to be playing on my wii u


----------



## Rasha (Feb 25, 2015)

SweetT said:


> I have the wii and never saw an animal crossing for the wii unit but maybe I just never noticed.  But I do have a wii u and I can see some issues if this comes to wii u that would need to be addressed etc. I mean theres a reason the DS's are popular they are hand helds that travel well with you.  WII U ...Not so much.  Also I dont see families buying multiple WII U's as they would buy multiples of the nintendo ds's.  This creates issues in my opinion.  Only one person at a time playing animal crossing or what ever game...others having to wait their turns etc when everyone has their own ds's then there is no waiting.  Thats just one issue
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



dammit! I thought it was march, sigh


----------



## ZarasWhimsy (Feb 25, 2015)

There's nothing I want more than an AC Wii U game. I really hope there's some news about it soon!


----------



## LostNoob (Feb 25, 2015)

Its not been announced yet, but its safe to assume that it is happening.
Probably even sooner than later, I recon an announcement this year seems quite likely.

They have the engine running on the Wii U already with AC Plaza (that is normally what takes the longest in games development)
Its been long enough since AC New leaf finished development that the game could already be in late stages of development.
That said, if it does look like AC plaza, I would be a tiny bit disappointed, it just looks like NL with sharper textures, would be cool if it had more detail (like grass moving in the wind and so on)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Its not been announced yet, but its safe to assume that it is happening.
Probably even sooner than later, I recon an announcement this year seems quite likely.

They have the engine running on the Wii U already with AC Plaza (that is normally what takes the longest in games development)
Its been long enough since AC New leaf finished development that the game could already be in late stages of development.
That said, if it does look like AC plaza, I would be a tiny bit disappointed, it just looks like NL with sharper textures, would be cool if it had more detail (like grass moving in the wind and so on)

As for the price of the Wii U, it would be a good idea for Nintendo to do a price cut along with AC Wii U.
It's currently ?200 with Mario Kart which isn't a bad price (only ?30 more than the New 3DS XL right now) so a cut to ?150 with AC bundled would shift a few consoles


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 27, 2015)

Mayor-Hazel said:


> i will only get the wii u if a new version of animal crossing comes out of it, that is the only reason why i brought the 3ds XL XD



same here..lmao....my friends on the city folk was like..."go buy a 3dsxl"....i told them not until they release the new AC game...lol...

- - - Post Merge - - -



LostNoob said:


> Its not been announced yet, but its safe to assume that it is happening.
> Probably even sooner than later, I recon an announcement this year seems quite likely.
> 
> They have the engine running on the Wii U already with AC Plaza (that is normally what takes the longest in games development)
> ...



what i want with the new AC is plotting..i want to be able to choose where villagers can put their house...i know there's a plot thing that's going around...but ugh...too much work...especially when i already obtained all my dreamies...

and maybe they will let us plot the rocks and ponds too lol


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 27, 2015)

Problem with the Plaza is that it was really a way to post New Leaf pics/comments in HD, it didn't really give any real piece of new info- shoot it was the 500 day tree in HD for that matter with dozens of random animals spread around it. If they keep alternating the pattern between console and handheld, or pull a Smash where they release the same game for 2 consoles differing by title (come on who saw Smash EVER coming on a handheld before 2014?), the fact that the series will live on is the only guarantee. It's sold 20 million units on handhelds alone, and that's only 2 games! Put in the consoles, that's a whopping 25 million- yeah, it sells far better on handhelds- well, REALLY, REALLY FAR BETTER, but it's setup really takes advantage of portability more so than a large HD screen. That real time clock can be a pain if you don't time travel, because to play a console you HAVE to be home at a specific time to do the event, unlike the handheld where it can go with you everywhere- I mean EVERYWHERE (toilet too), so you never miss anything.

The only thing that gets me concerned is that Wii U has been out since 2012, and it's 2015 now. Chances are we won't see a new Animal Crossing game until 2016, that makes the Wii U VERY late in its lifetime. Plus, it's Nintendo's lowest selling console, lagging behind GameCube- not a good way to follow their highest selling, but that's another point. A Wii U version would probably be their lowest selling of the series because of the already low install base combined with an even smaller number of players who choose console versions over handhelds. 

That said, I should point out I have a Japanese Wii U just on the off chance that it will get the next doubutsu no mori (Animal Crossing's Japanese origin). I'm kind of banking it will, but as I'm still cautious, I have a plan for it should it not see an Animal Crossing game. The news about the series is probably going to be in a Nintendo Direct before/around E3 as Nintendo seems to like streaming those instead of making announcements at E3 for whatever reason. I expect come June will know where the series is headed, I'm sure the core has been working on it, Splatoon is set for launch here shortly, meaning they've finished it months ago.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm just waiting for news on it, I hope so!


----------



## thecheese103 (Feb 28, 2015)

I can't wait for Animal Crossing U, whenever it may appear. Like the Gamepad is just about the PERFECT innovation for an Animal Crossing game, I can just imagine the inventory screen being on it at all times, as well as the other subscreens like the encyclopedia and etc... man I get antsy just thinking about it. Come on Nintendo!


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 28, 2015)

Luna Moonbug said:


> same here..lmao....my friends on the city folk was like..."go buy a 3dsxl"....i told them not until they release the new AC game...lol...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It'd be nice to choose where our villagers move in, but I think it would ruin the fun of the game. Animal crossing is a life simulation game, not a sand-box. 

The AC team finished developing new leaf in early 2012 (if I remember correctly), so it's been over 3 years. I'm sure that the new AC game will be revealed shortly.

but then again splatoon...


----------



## RiceBunny (Feb 28, 2015)

It would make sense. However, I myself won't be buying the next AC if it comes out on Wii U. I also prefer the game on handheld systems , so who knows. If it does, I hope you all enjoy the game and I'll see you on the next handheld version!


----------



## thecheese103 (Feb 28, 2015)

RiceBunny said:


> It would make sense. However, I myself won't be buying the next AC if it comes out on Wii U. I also prefer the game on handheld systems , so who knows. If it does, I hope you all enjoy the game and I'll see you on the next handheld version!



I feel like there'll still be a big scene for ACNL after the next installment, I just can't see myself personally stopping New Leaf at this point!

Plus I have a feeling there might be some sort of connectivity between ACNL and AC(U), Smash Brothers having the 3DS as a controller option might've been their way of testing the waters for something like that. Here's hoping!


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 28, 2015)

I would be so happy if it came out on both 3ds and wii u or something. It'd be really neat to be able to carry your town around with you and then when you're at home, play it on the wii u. I think that'd be really innovative and still convenient; which is what a game like animal crossing needs to be, imo.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 28, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> It'd be nice to choose where our villagers move in, but I think it would ruin the fun of the game. Animal crossing is a life simulation game, not a sand-box.
> 
> The AC team finished developing new leaf in early 2012 (if I remember correctly), so it's been over 3 years. I'm sure that the new AC game will be revealed shortly.
> 
> but then again splatoon...



well...villagers moving in to the wrong spot is no fun lol...but i guess to each his own...

- - - Post Merge - - -



thecheese103 said:


> I feel like there'll still be a big scene for ACNL after the next installment, I just can't see myself personally stopping New Leaf at this point!
> 
> Plus I have a feeling there might be some sort of connectivity between ACNL and AC(U), Smash Brothers having the 3DS as a controller option might've been their way of testing the waters for something like that. Here's hoping!



i still love new leaf....even though i completed my museum and most of my badges from phinneus...i still love this game...much better than city folk...the only thing i like about the city folk is the wii speak...i hate typing when communicating...LMAO...

- - - Post Merge - - -



RiceBunny said:


> It would make sense. However, I myself won't be buying the next AC if it comes out on Wii U. I also prefer the game on handheld systems , so who knows. If it does, I hope you all enjoy the game and I'll see you on the next handheld version!



i agree....new leaf has better sales than city folk

- - - Post Merge - - -



pika62221 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is some great information, thank you...but i agree, new animal crossing will not go out on wii u

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heartcore said:


> I would be so happy if it came out on both 3ds and wii u or something. It'd be really neat to be able to carry your town around with you and then when you're at home, play it on the wii u. I think that'd be really innovative and still convenient; which is what a game like animal crossing needs to be, imo.



yes..you can take it anywhere especially when you travel a lot


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 28, 2015)

I'd like if a vistor can ask a camping villager to come over to their town, that way, I we can make tons of bells if we're lucky.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 1, 2015)

Yadda Yadda Yadda. Get to the speculation part already.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

Yeah, no AC Wii U is gonna happen. It won't be on New 3DS.


----------



## SweetT (Mar 4, 2015)

I still see significant issues with animal crossing being on the WII U.  Right now we have 3 3ds's in our house with three ac cartridges being played...There is ONE WII U.  Noone is going to want to be the one playing on the handheld instead of the tv right?  Hmmm no..I think noone will want the tv that is a permanent fixture that is not portable etc, no more street passing.  Just a ton of issues honestly for the AC on the WII U.  No family is going to fork out that kind of money for multiple wii U's like they do for the 3ds hand helds...that are good for family trips, going to the store, taking everywhere as it was intended.  WII U...Not so much!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

SweetT said:


> I still see significant issues with animal crossing being on the WII U.  Right now we have 3 3ds's in our house with three ac cartridges being played...There is ONE WII U.  Noone is going to want to be the one playing on the handheld instead of the tv right?  Hmmm no..I think noone will want the tv that is a permanent fixture that is not portable etc, no more street passing.  Just a ton of issues honestly for the AC on the WII U.  No family is going to fork out that kind of money for multiple wii U's like they do for the 3ds hand helds...that are good for family trips, going to the store, taking everywhere as it was intended.  WII U...Not so much!



The game started on the Gamecube. It was never actually designed to be carried around *initially*. Streetpassing is a new feature, so if it gets removed it's really not a problem for Nintendo.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 7, 2015)

oath2order said:


> The game started on the Gamecube. It was never actually designed to be carried around *initially*. Streetpassing is a new feature, so if it gets removed it's really not a problem for Nintendo.



but like what SweetT said....people won't own 3 wii U..besides wii U sales sucks compare to the 3ds
and because acnl is such a success on the 3ds i'm sure the next one will be portable as well

other note
i want to have a sword that will go towards my link outfit


----------



## peachtown (Mar 8, 2015)

It would be great if acnl was on wii u


----------

